# edge bevel angles



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

There are some really good edge tuning guides out there if you look around.

Here are the basics...

Base edge: A bevel of 0 (90 degrees) will have the most hold, but be the most catchy. Most people suggest up to 2-3 degrees for beginners or park riders, 1-2 for intermediate/advanced, and 0 for racing or those looking for the ultimate edge hold at the expense of an unforgiving edge.

Side edge: A bevel of 0 (90 degrees) will have the least hold, but longer edge life. Racers use approx 2 degrees (88 deg) side bevel for better edge hold.

FWIW, race boards usually come 0 degree base, 2 degree side bevel. If you're looking for the ultimate ice hold, and don't mind a catchy edge when flatbasing, that's the way to go.


----------



## lambar (Jan 14, 2014)

poutanen said:


> There are some really good edge tuning guides out there if you look around.
> 
> Here are the basics...
> 
> ...



thanks

for good edge hold for an intermediate rider, what would you suggest if i have a 90/88 tuner? is 88 base and side a sensible combination?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lambar said:


> for good edge hold for an intermediate rider, what would you suggest if i have a 90/88 tuner? is 88 base and side a sensible combination?


Most tuners will only do the sides. I'd leave the base alone and do a 90 degree side edge for now. If you find you want more grip later, go to 88 (2) on the sides.

Base bevel returns to 0 degrees every time you base grind. You can change the base bevel use a file with tape wrapped around the end...

Here's a pretty good intro with suggestions: Edge Beveling: What?s your angle? | TransWorld SNOWboarding


----------

